# lithium ion replacement batteries for new bumper boy electronics



## sclifton (Jan 22, 2014)

I have some of the new electronics on my bumper boys. They use a lithium ion battery. One of these has gone bad. I tried Battery Giant but they couldn't find a replacement. Has anyone replaced these batteries? They are smaller, about 1" x 1.5". Thank you San-Dee


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Shahbaj said:


> You said 'Gone bad'; because, Lithium Ion battery is the most acceptable one.


That makes no sense and doesn't help the OP.

Sand-Dee, try batteries +. They have just about every battery and I believe they can make up a battery pack to match yours.


----------



## sclifton (Jan 22, 2014)

I tried Batteries Plus and Battery Giant. They did a search on the number on the back of the battery and could not find it online. Neither one could build one-something about the battery itself. I know this doesn't make sense since Bumper Boy got it somewhere. They said they were not set up to solder or weld.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Not sure if you are after the receiver battery,or the transmitter battery? A friend told me that he replaced the transmitter battery with a SPORT DOG SD 1825 battery and it was a perfect match.
Maybe this will help....?


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

I am in the same boat looking for replacement receiver batteries.

Did you ever find a source to purchase them?


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Try HQRP , 39 Harrison Avenue , Harrison , NJ 07029-1333 or Google HQRP. I bought some for my TT 500 and other stuff. Reasonable.


----------



## JameSpolly (Feb 11, 2014)

This is an important problem.


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for replacement batteries for the bumper boy receivers with the new electronics?

Still trying to find a source.


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for replacement batteries for the bumper boy receivers with the new electronics?

Still trying to find a source.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Match the voltage a size to fit in the case. Change the plug in needed. Not the end of the world


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Do a search for custom battery packs, more than a handful will let you ship a battery to them so that they can disassemble the battery pack and rebuild a new one for you, often times with much better cells than you originally had.


----------

